# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Gaming Gear >  Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro

## nhocmisu@gmail.com

Chỉ cần cầm vỏ hộp ngoài thôi và bạn sẽ thấy nó nặng hơn nhiều so với các bàn phím truyền thống khác. Nó khá nặng vì được thiết kế làm bàn phím cơ nhưng không nặng hơn bộ combo phím chuột thông thường là bao cả.

Sẽ là một thảm họa nếu bàn phím của bạn dịch chuyển khi bạn gõ phím hay đơn giản là đang chơi game. Đó là lý do tại sao bàn phím Strix Tactic Pro được thiết kế rất chắc chắn và đáy bàn phím được gắn 8 feet cao su để đảm bảo bàn phím không bị dịch chuyển. Các feet bàn phím này cũng đủ lớn để chúng không bị rơi ra khi dùng lâu ngày. Bên trong hộp bạn sẽ có giấy bảo hành, sách hướng dẫn, dĩa driver và 4 vỏ nút WASD màu cam cùng cây móc phím để tháo mở các phím trên bàn phím.




Khi bạn gõ nhanh thì sự cứng cáp của bàn phím kết hợp cùng với các phím bấm có độ nảy rất tốt cho bạn cảm giác rất thoải mái. Các phím bấm được phân cách rõ ràng và nút space được thiết kế khá cân bằng cho phép nó chịu được mọi tác động nặng nhẹ từ người dùng nhờ vào chất lượng phím cơ được kiểm định bởi Cherry MX.



Strix Tactic Pro có tổng cộng 4 màu: đen, xanh, nâu và đỏ tùy nhu cầu cũng như khả năng thẩm mỹ của bạn. Được định vị là sản phẩm dành cho game thủ, Strix Tactic Pro có tuổi thọ bàn phím lên đến 50 triệu cú gõ, hơn khoảng 10 lần so với bàn phím thông thường.





Có tổng cộng 4 phím màu cam và một cây vít móc phím đi kèm theo Tactic Pro cho phép bạn có thể thay đổi các phím AWSD với 4 phím cam này.




Strix Tactic Pro sử dụng công nghệ N-Key Rollover (NKRO) trên jack USB cho phép bạn có thể thao tác nhiều nút cùng lúc mà không bị ghost phím với số lượng phím hỗ trợ lên tới 100 phím. Ngoài ra nếu cảm thấy NKRO quá bá đạo khiến cho các game thủ khác không phục bạn thì bạn vẫn có thể chuyển qua chế độ 6KRO có tác dụng như NKRO nhưng chỉ hỗ trợ 6 phím bấm.



Nếu bạn thường chơi game về khuya thì Strix Tactic Pro có hỗ trợ đèn LED trên bàn phím giúp bạn chiến đấu tốt hơn trong môi trường thiếu ánh sáng.

----------


## giangnt

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro*

thiết kế cái bàn phím này nhìn cứ như máy bay phản lực ấy nhể

----------


## bocghenem

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro*




> có ai biết tên bài hát này không cho em xin tên với ạ , nghe tâm trạng quá mà chưa biết bản gốc tên là gì 
> 
> 
> 
> em xin cảm ơn


giống độc tấu bài hòn đá cô đơn nhỉ

----------


## maukimtan

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro*

nhiều nút thế, nhìn mà muốn loạn óc

----------


## evashopping

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro*




> nhiều nút thế, nhìn mà muốn loạn óc


bán phìm game thủ mà thím, như thế mới đạt phím tat thuận tay dk chứ

----------


## totinhte

*Trả lời: Đánh giá nhanh bàn phím ASUS Strix Tactic Pro*

ai da da da, đẹp thế. giá sao ta tính $ hay đã qua thị trường VN rồi

----------

